
Squeezing a key through a carry bit [video] - stablemap
https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9021-squeezing_a_key_through_a_carry_bit
======
stablemap
_The Go implementation of the P-256 elliptic curve had a small bug due to a
misplaced carry bit affecting less than 0.00000003% of field subtraction
operations. We show how to build a full practical key recovery attack on top
of it, capable of targeting JSON Web Encryption_

